# Our Road Dogs



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 2, 2010)

So im going to be taking my dog along with me in my travels which are soon to come,
and know there are alot of you StPers who have a furry freind whos always right there
ready to eat the pepperoni off your pizza or shit behind someones car tire.
Lets hear it for those K-9 ( or feline or weasle or rodent) freinds who keep our sleeping bags warm 
and give us someone to talk to when humans just dont understand.
I wanna hear some storys of maybe how you got em, or something they do that makes you a happy camper when on the road
or just how much you love em.


----------



## wildboy860 (Aug 2, 2010)

this sounds like it'll be a great thread!  you should post your story to get the thread going.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, and when you're done telling Dog stories, remember to post yr dog pictures on this thread!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 2, 2010)

haha oh yea huh?
so i was stuck in idaho for a while
and got a ride from these girls to somewhere unimportnat im sure...
they had a cute litte dog in the car with them and were being complete assholes to him... 
so i held my tongue untill it just went too far... dog had no water, no food, and they just left him in the car everytime they left.
so i finally pipe up...
i ask them if they even like the dog or even want it...
they answer, no it shits everywhere...
its a puppy... really?
so i asked them if i could take it and they said they didnt give a shit about him... 
so thats how my wonderful son chue came to be my little freind
(i had him potty trained three days after i took him)


----------



## SparrowW (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome of you to take the puppy!

Man, I wish I could take one of my fuzzy buddies along. My cat would be great, he comes when I call him, he follows me if I tell him to, but he's scared shitless of other people and loud noises. The ferrets would be good, but they'd see something curious, run off and not be able to get back and I don't trust them to not try and jump off the train.

Looking forward to reading all the stories though.


----------

